# PTE Exams Result



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I have given the PTE exams on saturday 16//7/2016 , when should i expect for the result? Currently its appearing "delivery successful - on hold"

Thanks


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

hi gaurav

did u give exam at chandigarh and at which centre?

regards


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Usually you should receive it on the next day including weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

they say to expect test results within 5 days from test excluding holidays, some cases get delayed beyond that


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

yes at chandigarh sector 8 target consultancy


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

> *I took the test more than five days ago, but have not received my scores. What should I do?*
> Check your junk or spam email folder. We will email you when your results are available, so the email may be there already.
> If your score is on hold we will contact you.
> If you have not received any messages from us at all, contact us.
> ...


Don't worry, it will be out soon. :thumb::thumb:

_Source_


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

gaurav.career said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given the PTE exams on saturday 16//7/2016 , when should i expect for the result? Currently its appearing "delivery successful - on hold"
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Can you share what essay you had got?

And also overall experience.

Thank you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

Essay was on human behavior..Overall experience was OK..exams was much easier then i thought. PTE is a game of time management...u need to be quick in answering questions. there were 7 other candidates in my room . There was lots of disturbance when they were speaking so manage according. Otherwise it was a good experience.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

gaurav.career said:


> Essay was on human behavior..Overall experience was OK..exams was much easier then i thought. PTE is a game of time management...u need to be quick in answering questions. there were 7 other candidates in my room . There was lots of disturbance when they were speaking so manage according. Otherwise it was a good experience.


Ok.
Only one essay? Usually two I have heard.
Please share your score once received.

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Gaurav,

Even I faced this situation and found my results on "Delivery successful - on hold" for 2 days. I gave my exam on Friday and the results were out on Wednesday.

So, the results will be delivered with a maximum time frame of 5 days. Don't worry and all the best.





gaurav.career said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given the PTE exams on saturday 16//7/2016 , when should i expect for the result? Currently its appearing "delivery successful - on hold"
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

lvbntapasvi said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Even I faced this situation and found my results on "Delivery successful - on hold" for 2 days. I gave my exam on Friday and the results were out on Wednesday.
> 
> So, the results will be delivered with a maximum time frame of 5 days. Don't worry and all the best.


Hi,

My status has changed to "Taken-scores report able" but when i clicked on it , its showing you will get email stating that your score is available..Now whts that? Do i have to wait for email and only afterwards i can see my scores?


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Once the status changed to "Taken-scores reportable", I was able to open the score PDF. But, the notification mail reached my mail box after 1 day.

Just give the site some more time. I know we will be eager to see our scores. But, can't help it.  



gaurav.career said:


> Hi,
> 
> My status has changed to "Taken-scores report able" but when i clicked on it , its showing you will get email stating that your score is available..Now whts that? Do i have to wait for email and only afterwards i can see my scores?


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

gaurav

did u took any coaching for pte in chd ? kindly suggest any good tutor in chd and any good agent from chandigarh for the whole process?

how your resutl has been

reg


----------

